# Music Discovery Thread



## Helpful Corn (Apr 29, 2014)

this is a "hipster" unknown bands/music discovery thread. there are no rules. post stuff that is unknown/unusual or whatever, just make sure it's good shit. tell us about the artist and try to post applicable links.

I'll start:



Bandcamp

facebook


----------



## Gahars (Apr 29, 2014)

Ooh, I've been waiting for such a topic.



Wiki Page

To be fair, the band's not super obscure, and anyone who's watched Moral Orel all the way through will definitely remember them. Still, it's a great band, and John Darnielle deserves a lot more exposure than what he gets.

....Guild McCommunist


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 29, 2014)

Let's get some Metal up in this joint!  Power Metal, to be more specific.  Up-tempo, melodic, and clean vocals.
I'm actually kind of curious how "obscure" my bands actually are according to members in Europe.  Most folks here in America wouldn't recognize the bands I listen to, but maybe the Europeans will be more familiar with them.

Here we have Dream Evil, from Sweden


Edguy from Germany


Heavenly from France


Rhapsody of Fire from Italy.  They're a Symphonic Power Metal Band.  They've been known to use a full 72 piece orchestra.


Warmen from Finland.  The band leader here is a keyboardist who apparently was a big fan of Salieri.  A lot of big keyboard solos in this band.


Kamelot from The United States.  An Epic/Symphonic Power Metal band.  Original vocalist Roy Khan was a classically trained Opera singer from Norway.


Galneryus from Japan with some neoclassical metal.  Any fans of Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in D Minor? (this is the cut-down music video version.  Full version is 15 minutes).  The band actually has a lot of range in their music.  Look at their first few albums too see just how much they've evolved their sound.


And now a couple repeat countries since I have a lot of bands from Germany and Sweden.

At Vance from Germany


Reinxeed from Sweden


----------



## Domination (Apr 30, 2014)

Well since someone else did themed recommendations. Some classical/contemporary classical/soundtrack music. My selection is not really that obscure, people who already like the kind of music would have heard of them before (i.e. Olafur is a big name). But this is mostly for people who don't. Plus I have been listening to a lot of anime soundtracks, and I realised that there are some anime soundtracks that are simply amazing.

Of course I won't recommend Beethoven, Vivaldi or Hans Zimmer or something, everyone ought to know them already.



Spoiler



*Olafur Arnalds - 0040 *Olafur is an Icelandic genius, his music is pretty eclectic -from strings to electronic elements- he is pretty experimental with his sound and his sound has changed over the years. But my favourite of his is still his debut Eulogy For Evolution.


*Max Richter - Infra 5 *He is probably my favourite contemporary composer, and his minimalist style is pretty soothing. Check out Infra and The Blue Notebooks. He also did a re-composition of Vivaldi's Four Seasons, and the results are pretty amazing; he retains Vivaldi's feel while adding some of his own contemporary feel.


*Nils Frahm - Familiar *Like Olafur, he is very ecletic in his style, perhaps even more so as some of his stuff is just straight up electronic/ambient and is very unlike contemporary classical. Check out his newest album Spaces and also Felt.


*Jonny Greenwood - There Will Be Blood *Yes, Jonny Greenwood from Radiohead is a composer, and he composed the soundtrack for one of the greatest films of 00's. There Will Be Blood's soundtrack is just haunting and sinister. Also check out his soundtrack for The Master, another film masterpiece.


*Toshio Masuda - Mushishi No Theme* The soundtrack of Mushishi is just beautiful and soothing really. It's not exactly contemporary classical and is actually more of world music, but it's really good. In fact, watch the anime, it's beautiful and the music just adds even more to it.


*Shiro Sagisu - I'll Go On Lovin' Someone Else *I really love the Evangelion soundtracks, the style is diverse from haunting piano pieces to full on dynamic and aggressive full ensemble pieces. Main thing is the music doesn't suck.


*Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 *Probably my favourite piece of classical music ever. It's been haunting me from since I first heard it long ago. Rachmaninoff just bring Romanticism to the next level, even more so than any of his Soviet era composing peers. The piano and the wave of the orchestra behind just play off each other so well, definitely his magnum opus.


*Maurice Ravel - Jeux D'eau *Haunting solo piano piece. Ravel mixes in elements of Jazz into his classical piano, and the results are quite astounding. Really different from the old pre 1900's classical music. Check out his other stuff like Piano Concerto in G Major.


----------



## Domination (Apr 30, 2014)

Here are some other random recommendations (anything ranging from Folk to Electronic to Metal) since I have nothing else better to do. I try not to recommend anything well known but I don't really know what is well known in each scene since I just listen to every genre out there.



Spoiler



*Oceansize* My favourite band ever, fucking amazing modern progressive rock. Frames is a fucking masterpiece, the best album of the millennium.


*Keaton Henson* Very emotional indie folk, only has 2 albums so check them out.


*The Tallest Man on Earth *One of the best modern folk artists, basically Bob Dylan if he was better at the guitar and was a more emotive singer. Check out The Wild Hunt, though I love every album.


*Nujabes *Japanese production god of Hip Hop. Check out all his stuff, he doesn't have a very extensive discog (RIP).


*Blue Sky Black Death *Just some Trip Hop duo that I like a lot. Check out Late Night Cinema, Noir, and Glaciers.


*Cynic *The trailblazers of Jazz-influenced Progressive Death Metal, sick Jazz harmonies incorporated into Death Metal. Check out Focus and Traced in Air.


*Anata* Godly technical death metal band, very tight and technical music with great melodies on top and not just instrumental wankery. I fucking love The Conductor's Departure.


*Aquilus *Amazing progressive/atmospheric black metal, I love their music even though I'm not the biggest BM fan.


*The Aristocrats* The craziest and most technical Jazz Fusion band around today. Marco Minnemann (drums) and Guthrie Govan (guitar) are two of the players of their instruments around today, their technical skill is just off the charts. Check out their eponymous debut.


*Tricot* Japanese grills (with 1 guy drummer) playing math rock.


----------



## Helpful Corn (May 4, 2014)

FYI this thread isn't just for unknown music, i'ts also for underappreciated music

​
​​THERE ARE NO RULES​


----------

